# Hello from Buffalo



## Blive716 (Oct 13, 2022)

Hello!! I have an i4 ghost and i2 orchid mantis and probably lots of questions!!!


----------



## T.C. (Oct 14, 2022)

Welcome! And I don't know if you follow sports but i'm a big fan of the bills as you could tell by my signature.


----------



## Blive716 (Oct 14, 2022)

T.C. said:


> Welcome! And I don't know if you follow sports but i'm a big fan of the bills as you could tell by my signature.


Heck ya. Let's Go!!!


----------



## Orin (Oct 16, 2022)

Blive716 said:


> Hello!! I have an i4 ghost and i2 orchid mantis and probably lots of questions!!!


Welcome! Those are both relatively straightforward to rear to maturity though the female orchids are a little more difficult because of size.


----------



## Blive716 (Oct 16, 2022)

Orin said:


> Welcome! Those are both relatively straightforward to rear to maturity though the female orchids are a little more difficult because of size.


Yes. I jumped in and realized after the fact, but I'm dealing with it the best I can to help it along. I'm having issues keeping my humidity at the moment, so I'm gonna post something. It's been a little difficult to get help here, but I'm pretty patient  Thank you!!!


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 16, 2022)

Welcome to the hobby!

I started off with ghosts and still find them to be one of my favorites, awesome little dudes.


----------



## Blive716 (Oct 17, 2022)

Ckowsky said:


> Welcome to the hobby!
> 
> I started off with ghosts and still find them to be one of my favorites, awesome little dudes.


I agree and I'd love another one. O heard they can be housed together. Is this OK from your experience? I'm working with a 12x12x12. Thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 17, 2022)

welcome, I keep mine together but eventually one will get eaten. There is a lot of info here and you can just type in the search box and see it.


----------



## brytewolf (Oct 18, 2022)

Blive716 said:


> I agree and I'd love another one. O heard they can be housed together. Is this OK from your experience? I'm working with a 12x12x12. Thanks


I started this year with 3 ghosts as my first. I kept the two boys together in an Exo Terra Nano, and the girl got her own (I'd heard that girls were more likely to make snacks out of their fellows than the boys, and she was also a molt behind the boys, so for everyone's safety I separated). The boys lived together happily from when I got them (I think it was L4?? Can't remember exactly lol) up until recently. One of the boys made it to adult, the other was still a sub. And then, the girl became an adult... and the next day, my subadult boy was dead. He got murdered by his friend.

In short....I wouldn't recommend housing together, unless you're prepared/accepting of losses. It doesn't matter how long they live together harmoniously, it's always a danger.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 19, 2022)

welcome,


----------



## Blive716 (Oct 20, 2022)

Mantis Lady said:


> welcome,


Thank you!!!


----------

